# IBS SELF HELP GROUP NEWSLETTER - July 2001



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

_______________________________________________________________________ >>> I B S G R O U P N E W S L E T T E R <<< http://www.ibsgroup.org _______________________________________________________________________ADVERTISEMENTThis message is intended for US and CANADIAN residents only.From the Rain Forest, a New Option for Treating Irritable Bowel Syndrome~ General Nutrition Centers Launches Bowel Support ~On behalf of General Nutrition Centers (GNC), we are happy to reportthat those of you who requested free samples of Preventive NutritionBowel Support(tm) will be receiving them soon. Plus we're includinga $2.00 off coupon for your next purchase of Bowel Support at anyparticipating GNC store.The product will be available exclusively at more than 4,700 GNCstores throughout the US (and shortly available from www.drugstore.com) within the next few weeks.An all-natural supplement, Preventive Nutrition Bowel Support containscroton lechleri, a rain forest botanical that has been clinically shownto help reduce IBS related diarrhea. In fact, in a study of 169 peoplewith acute diarrhea, croton lechleri improved symptoms dramatically whentaken over two days. Over 90% of the people in the study experiencedpartial or complete symptom improvement within the first 24 hours.For those of you who have not requested your free sample, pleasetake this opportunity to do so now. Simply send your contact information(including name and address) to ibs-sample###bsmg.com, and allow two to threeweeks for delivery. Let us know what you thought about the product bye-mailing us at the same address.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~__________________ IBS SELF HELP GROUP NEWS ________________~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group adds Topic of the Month forummoderated by Mind-Body Digestive CenterMind-Body Digestive Center to refer visitors to IBS Bulletin Board atIBS Self Help GroupTORONTO, Ontario, July 16, 2001 - The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self HelpGroup. (www.ibsgroup.org), with the premier internet self help healthsite about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 335,000 BulletinBoard member postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorderIrritable Bowel Syndrome and largest provider of health related informationfor sufferers of IBS, today announced it will grow its IBS Bulletin Boardby adding the Mind-Body Digestive Center's (www.mindbodydigestive.com)IBS Discussion forum. The forum will become a monthly area fordiscussion which will be moderated by the Center's co-directors.Additionally, Mind-Body Digestive Center will become a sponsorof the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group.The Mind-Body Center, is co-directed by Charles D. Gerson, M.D.,agastroenterologist and Mary-Joan Gerson, Ph.D., a clinical psychologist,both affiliated with Mount Sinai Hospital in New York. They havedeveloped the Center to help patients with functional bowel disorders.The Center's main focus is Irritable Bowel Syndrome. The MBDC providestreatment for IBS patients and conducts research into various mind-bodyaspects of IBS. Their treatment protocol looks at the experienceand meaning of having IBS in a person's life. The Mind-Body Center'sconcern is how the mind and the body are linked, including symptomatology,current relationships, family background, and ongoing sources of lifestress. Current research includes an international comparative studyof IBS in different cultures as well as various treatment approaches.Dr. Charles D. Gerson and Dr. Mary-Joan Gerson, co-directors of TheMind-Body Digestive Center, remarked "We are pleased to have ourDiscussion Board hosted by the IBS Self-Help Group so we will have anopportunity to interact with a wider population of IBS patients."The Mind-Body Digestive Center was established in 1997 with a uniquegastroenterologist-psychologist collaboration. Its holistic approachweds traditional gastroenterological evaluation and treatment with asensitivity to emotional issues. In addition to treatment, the Centeris dedicated to ongoing research and to education. The MBDC web-site, www.mindbodydigestive.com, includes information about basic medical andpsychological aspects of IBS, research article reviews, aspects of IBSthat are particularly relevant to women and complementary therapies."The Mind-Body Digestive Center's research is well established in theIBS community. The Center's interest in how patients think aboutphysical and emotional aspects of IBS is an area that is veryrelevant to the IBS Self Help Group Community," commented JeffreyRoberts, President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)Self Help Group.The IBS Self Help Group and Mind-Body Digestive Center had exchanged websitelinks prior to this announcement. Each has provided a trusted healthcommunity for enabling and promoting interaction between IBS sufferersand physicians.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group:The IBS Self Help Group is the premier internet self help health siteabout Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 335,000 Bulletin Boardmember postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorderIrritable Bowel Syndrome and largest provider of health related informationfor sufferers of IBS.The IBS Self Help Group (ibsgroup.org), formed in 1987, is in supportof those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support forsomeone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learnmore about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995. The IBSSelf Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chatboards,book list and store, medication listing, clinical study listings andhelpful information. All revenues from sponsorship, affiliation anddonations go directly to funding the activities of the IBS Self HelpGroup. The IBS Group has several sponsors which assist in supportingthe group's activities. Sponsorship information is available at http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/sponsor.htm About Mind-Body Digestive Center:The Mind-Body Digestive Center is located at 80 Central Park West (68thStreet), New York City, telephone 212 712 0494 where Dr. Charles and Dr.Mary-Joan Gerson have their gastroenterology and psychology offices andcoordinate the services of the Center. Gastroenterology services includeendoscopy, colonoscopy and testing for lactose intolerance. Psychologicalconsultation is available for individuals, couples and families.In the fall, there are plans to initiate a group counseling program.In the future, it is expected that nutritional counselling, acupunctureand massage therapy will be added in an effort to provide full servicesfor the IBS population.###Contact:Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help GroupJeffrey Roberts, President and Founder416.932.3311, fax, 416.932.8909jeffrey-roberts###ibsgroup.org http://www.ibsgroup.org Mind-Body Digestive CenterCharles D. Gerson, M.D., Co-DirectorMary-Joan Gerson, Ph.D., Co-Director80 Central Park West New York, N.Y. 10023212.712.0494, fax, 212.787.0983info###mindbodydigestive.com http://mindbodydigestive.com ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~___________________________ MEMBER SUPPORT ____________________________~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~We sent you this email because you signed up for a username on theBulletin Board at the IBS Self Help Group website and indicated that wecould send you email. To CHANGE your preference for email, from theIBS Self Help Group, use the "Profile" link on the IBS Bulletin Board, http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...?action=editbio To REMOVE your username please write to ibs###ibsgroup.org with theword "Unsubscribe Membership" in the Subject line.


----------

